# Fisherman Cheats Death and Warns Others of Deadly Problem



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

* Fisherman Cheats Death and Warns Others of Deadly Problem
*
Press Release


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Hopefully that new site will eliminate those problems. Its almost impossible to set up a trip like that without an outfitter, then to have one who just wants your money makes it worse. Thanks for the handy link to the site.


----------



## Waders65 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah but they need some fishermen to go do some posting.


----------

